# Collinite 476S



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

i applied Collinite 476S wax to my car today - left it on the car for maybe 15mins - 20mins.

I found i little difficult to remove..? is this normal?


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Usual suspects for difficult removal are either,
Too much applied,
Left on for too long,
Or not turning/changing buffing cloth frequently enough


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes! I find it very difficult to remove. For that reason, I don't use it.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

when i was choosing, no one said it was difficult to remove..and i totally forgot to ask aswell...

everyone did say it is a very good wax though..


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

for anyone that uses it..how long should it be left on for? if its cold does it need to be on there for longer then say on a warmish day?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SamUK said:


> when i was choosing, *no one said it was difficult to remove.*.and i totally forgot to ask aswell...
> 
> everyone did say it is a very good wax though..


They won't perhaps when you asked the voters made the choice for you, that said it is not impossible to use and the reasons were listed above in the thread, next thing is to discover if it really does last as long as claimed (I didn't find it lasted any longer than much of the competition) , at least you have the water protection on now :thumb:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't find it too bad to remove?

I don't leave it a set time to haze/cure, I just remove when it looks ready


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

always find application easier to get a thin layer by using a damp applicator pad just helps it spread better. its pretty unforgiving if applied too much and left to long thats why 2 very thin coats ensure total coverage and save you having popeye arms


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not a hard wax to use at all, as long as you do not apply the 476 on a thick oneoff coat, one panel at a time and buff off straight away, or you can leave it for 5 minutes and wipe off with a cloth, job done.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

maybe i left it too long..it does say wait for it to haze..and i left it longer..as it was cold.. and my fingers were hurting from when applying. .lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Give it 5 minutes to 8 minutes then buff off with a cloth straight away, remember light thin coats is the key, and this is any wax going on the market, this way you are using less and saving more product, easier for you on buff off and will save time for going over the car and buffing and buffing like mad; honestly there is no need to apply too much product less is more beneficial for you and the time and the results required in fast time.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

did my car last week with it, never had any problems...as said apply to say the bonnet and front wing (on one side) do the doors, by that time go back and buff off the bonnet and wing you did, then the doors ..and then apply to the back 1/4 and boot, I just arry on round the car that way and never had any problems buffing off, and it was damn cold when I was doing it as well ...damp sponge applicator and very little applied, just do it twice and last months


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Read the tin! It clearly says on it that you do not apply it to the whole car and then buff off. It's a couple panels and start removing.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Read the tin! It clearly says on it that you do not apply it to the whole car and then buff off. It's a couple panels and start removing.


if its put on too thick doesn't matter if you put it on 1 panel at a time it wont come off. it also depends on the weather
read all the tin it says wax :doublesho :lol::lol:


----------



## Boon (Nov 17, 2013)

I love Colli 476s

I usually apply to two panels then buff off the first, apply to 3rd, buff off the 2nd... You get the idea!!! 

2 Very thin coats is all that's needed for months 

Never had a problem with it being hard to remove just think you've gone a bit thick with it


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

As long as the coats are thin and apply a spritz of water to applicator should be any issues. 
It's suprising how little is needed.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Apply it tin on a panel and remove it before doing another panel, max cure depending on ambient temp is no more than 5-minutes in cold weather and you could remove it instantaneously in hot weather.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Captain Pugwash said:


> *did my car last week with it, never had any problems...*as said apply to say the bonnet and front wing (on one side) do the doors, by that time go back and buff off the bonnet and wing you did, then the doors ..and then apply to the back 1/4 and boot, I just arry on round the car that way and never had any problems buffing off, and it was damn cold when I was doing it as well ...damp sponge applicator and very little applied, just do it twice and last months


The weather was somewhat different to this week, a sudden drop in temperatures, who would have thought 7 weeks ago it was 18c


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Used it for the first time ever on my transit work van the other day, two coats all round... I found it was ready to buff off in around 5 mins, just keep checking with the 'Swipe' test.. beading and sheeting is incredible!


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

apply to 2 panels first then buff off one panel then apply to 1 panel and so on.plus use a bucket of hot water to dip your applicator pad in keeps the wax soft and easier to apply


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> Used it for the first time ever on my transit work van the other day, two coats all round... I found it was ready to buff off in around 5 mins, just keep checking with the 'Swipe' test.. beading and sheeting is incredible!


What is the swipe test please?


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

azibux1 said:


> What is the swipe test please?


Here ya go:

http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forum...How-to-tell-if-your-wax-is-dry-The-Swipe-Test


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SamUK said:


> Hi,
> 
> i applied Collinite 476S wax to my car today - left it on the car for maybe 15mins - 20mins.
> 
> I found i little difficult to remove..? is this normal?


5 minutes is all you need fella and buffs off nicely


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Id say you used to much, i have used this wax 100s of times and never had a problem. the smallest amount goes a real long way


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

azibux1 said:


> What is the swipe test please?


Swipe test is a indication to know whether or not the wax is ready/cured to be buffed off..

Just swipe your finger through it and if it leaves a clean finish its ready to be removed but if it leaves a waxy/oily trail behind where you swiped it still needs to be left to cure for abit more time..


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

I used is last time I cleaned my car and i applied it correctly and it was easy to apply and to remove. Butttttttt my engine was still hot so the wax dried very quick on the bonnet and was a pig to remove


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Did mine today three panels at a time then buff, no problems with buffing it off. Was going to try one of these Japanese waxes, then I thought no need collinite great value and very durable..


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

I found it best to apply thin coats and wait til the wax wipes of cleanly with a gentle wipe of the finger, no smeared wipe.


----------



## jimbo_88 (Feb 2, 2014)

i usually apply waxes in strips on the car. 

ie:- 

D/S wing, bonnet, P/S wing - buff off starting from 1st panel
P/S door and rear quarter - buff off
D/S door and rear quarter - buff off
front bumper, roof, tailgate, rear bumper - buff off

never had a problem with colli. the only time i change this method and do a panel at a time is when its hot. coz then it cakes on REALLY quickly!! its a very good wax but i personally prefer something that smells really good too. i use the colli for winter protection only.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

love 476s, everyone needs to try it once in thier life!

this is 476s over SRP


Collinite 476s


Collinite 476s


Soft99 Fusso Dark Left - Collinite 476s Right


Collinite 476s


----------



## bernimac (Jul 30, 2014)

looks great but the fusso does look to "sheet" abit better? debating between the 2!! i do have the car sealed with jetseal atm


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

+1 for 476s. It's nice to try different products and debatable which are best but there's really nothing to dislike about 476 for me.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the vast majority of people I've seen put wax on a car use MUCH MUCH too much product and just dont get the idea of thin even coats. If you havent seen someone use tiny amounts of product its hard to get the idea of how little of most products you have to use. If you are seeing a layer of wax on your paint after you apply it then you're probably using 5x too much - it should be pretty much invisible until it starts to haze over (if it needs to be left that long) and use a 2nd coat if you're worried you may have been a little too thin... 

476 is one of those products that is uber sensitive to the amount used, a little like Megs #16, which is VERY clear on the instructions - put pad in the tin with NO pressure, and turn it 90 degs with NO pressure. Remove from tin. Thats enough for several panels on a car...


----------



## bernimac (Jul 30, 2014)

just ordered some this morning so i'm looking forward to using it.. i'll report back on whether i found it difficult or not ha


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bernimac said:


> just ordered some this morning so i'm looking forward to using it.. i'll report back on whether i found it difficult or not ha


Follow Bigpikle advice above your post. I've used it for years, easy to apply and lasts for 6months if looked after.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I have posted this a few times now but it looks like i'll have to do it at least once more.

From Collinites Product Tech Sheet...

http://www.collinite.com/assets/Uploads/Product-Tech-Sheets-PDF/TTech476pdf.pdf

• Do NOT apply wax to entire vehicle, or sections larger than recommended before removing, as prolonged drying or cure times may lead to wax hardening on surface; causing streaking or difficulty for some users to remove properly. User assumes risk if recommended cure times are exceeded.

• Drying times may vary based on conditions (air and surface temperature, humidity, wind, sunlight etc).

• Avoid applying in direct sunlight, or extreme temperatures (over 80 degrees F or less than 55 degrees F). Surface temperatures should feel lukewarm-room temperature to the touch. Do not apply if surface feels cold or hot to the touch.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/collinite-super-double-coat-wax-476s.html

Just follow these how to use instructions from Polished Bliss and you won't have any problems. For me it's one of the best Winter protection waxes money can buy. :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/collinite-super-double-coat-wax-476s.html
> 
> Just follow these how to use instructions from Polished Bliss and you won't have any problems. For me it's one of the best Winter protection waxes money can buy. :thumb:


Except they differ from the manufactures instructions, which I have tested. it's far easier to apply it and wait a couple minutes using the right ambient temperature.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

It's a 'use yer loaf' product guys. I've used it for years.
Use very little product at ambient temperatures, no need to wait more than a few minutes, rub off with a good MF cloth. Job done.
I find it best to wait until next day before applying a further coat and use a maximum of 3 coats though 2 is usually plenty. Further coats ( more than 3) in my view only serves to start removing or pushing around the product that's been applied previously.


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

Plenty of great advice before my tomorrow waxing job with colli. The only question I have is did anybody use coli in temps as low as 12C or 53.5F so below recommended temps in tech sheet. 

Will it work? Or should I not waste my life  

Any advice welcomed. 

Cheers


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

I just waxed most of my car today. Pretty cold out there, my phone said 12 degrees but I'm not sure how accurate that is. There's no reason why it wouldn't work I reckon. I put it on with a slightly damp foam pad two panels at a time, waited a bit until I could run my finger through it and no streaking was left, then I buffed off. It wasn't the easiest thing to buff off but it does last quite long from what I remember.


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

Once applied and buffed off - how fast can I go for a drive? Should I give it some time or can I go for a day long trip straight away after buffing off? 

Cheers


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

sebna said:


> Once applied and buffed off - how fast can I go for a drive? Should I give it some time or can I go for a day long trip straight away after buffing off?
> 
> Cheers


Stay below 10 mph for the first 100 miles. J/K, It will not fly off and you can drive right away.


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

Stay under 10 mph for the first 100 miles.... noted 

What I was really asking is is it ok to expose it to elements and UV and so on straight away before it properly hardens and so on.

Thanks for input


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

sebna said:


> Stay under 10 mph for the first 100 miles.... noted
> 
> What I was really asking is is it ok to expose it to elements and UV and so on straight away before it properly hardens and so on.
> 
> Thanks for input


Only drive at night for the first 100 miles. LOL, yes you'll be fine.


----------

